# Anyone live in JVT???



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

Anyone live here? Just we've put deposit down for a 2 bed villa and now hearing dewa horror story's but also on the other hand some people are saying they are only between 800-1500!


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Yes, I've heard some DEWA bills there are quite horrendous but also true that they seem to fluctuate in different properties.

Guess it's just DEWA making it up as they go along and hopefully your villa will be the one on the lower scale. I've now moved to JVC, 3-bed plus basement and my last DEWA bill was for under 200dhs  Before JVC was in 2-bed Springs and was paying average 900dhs - crazy!!

I truly believe DEWA plucks figures from thin air. Suggest you check your meter when you move in and document the usage.

Good luck with your move


----------



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

I also hope they arnt huge bills!! Will soon see we move in Friday


----------



## cannygood (Sep 22, 2011)

Im moving into JVT in the next week or so, soon as i get Visa sorted. Would be intrested to know of any pitfalls to be wary of. I will be with wife and 1 year old child, so want to know they will not suffer.


----------



## lloydwickham (Dec 30, 2009)

Canny & Newcastle, Far too many from the Nth East over here!!!!


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

cannygood said:


> Im moving into JVT in the next week or so, soon as i get Visa sorted. Would be intrested to know of any pitfalls to be wary of. I will be with wife and 1 year old child, so want to know they will not suffer.


Snag list might be two pages....


----------



## suzimack (Nov 29, 2011)

Can I ask how you find living in JVC? Is there any transport available, or are you totally dependant on having a car? Wondering if it's worth spending the extra running a second car (before hubby gets a job) to get a bigger villa.

All comments welcome!!


----------



## suzimack (Nov 29, 2011)

Sorry, should have read JVC or JVT!


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

suzimack said:


> Can I ask how you find living in JVC? Is there any transport available, or are you totally dependant on having a car? Wondering if it's worth spending the extra running a second car (before hubby gets a job) to get a bigger villa.
> 
> All comments welcome!!


I love it in JVC, the villas/townhouses are large and a lot cheaper than other areas I've checked out. As I've mentioned before on other threads, although it is pretty much still a construction site you really don't notice it. Once inside and close your door it's forgotten about. The one drawback I find is that when it's very windy then expect to have to redust the whole property  but then again nothing's perfect.

Sorry, there's no transport apart from taxis which I've never had a problem finding, so might be worth investing in another car. Perhaps what you save in rent can be put towards another vehicle, although I did hear rumours (can't say whether a reliable source or not) that there were plans to build a Metro on site - who knows?  I know there's a couple of others on here that live in JVC, not sure if they've heard anything about this


----------



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

Right guys update..!!

We moved in over 2 weeks now, everything is great now..! That after two weeks of hassle I.e no water for two days due to pump failing, no bin, electrics not working, toilet leaking, shower not draining water away, brown water, no handle on my gate, no keys for the maids room, constant extractor fans buzzing away!! Anyway on a high, I've got it all sorted and love the villa!! 

Few things to note! Kitchen draws really small, cooker is ****e!, TURN THE NOB OFF IN THE MAIDS ROOM!!! Save ur DEWA bills that's what makes it big, blinds will cost you a fortune as the villa has huge doors and windows! Other than that, much better than the springs in size anyway!!


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

petrolhead said:


> I love it in JVC, the villas/townhouses are large and a lot cheaper than other areas I've checked out. As I've mentioned before on other threads, although it is pretty much still a construction site you really don't notice it. Once inside and close your door it's forgotten about. The one drawback I find is that when it's very windy then expect to have to redust the whole property  but then again nothing's perfect.
> 
> Sorry, there's no transport apart from taxis which I've never had a problem finding, so might be worth investing in another car. Perhaps what you save in rent can be put towards another vehicle, although I did hear rumours (can't say whether a reliable source or not) that there were plans to build a Metro on site - who knows?  I know there's a couple of others on here that live in JVC, not sure if they've heard anything about this


Do you have any ideas of the rentals in Jumeirah Village Circle ??? 
I've also heard about the Metro part .... but the mood of the govt swings anywhere ,as u know !


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

ibkiss said:


> Do you have any ideas of the rentals in Jumeirah Village Circle ???
> I've also heard about the Metro part .... but the mood of the govt swings anywhere ,as u know !


Hi Ibkiss, the rentals can be from approx 75k up to 85k - that was 6 months ago or so. Perhaps it's altered since then but what I have noticed is that any given townhouse in the strip where I'm living doesn't appear to be vacant for long.

Too true about the Metro - we can believe it when we see it


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks for the update Craig. Sounds like you had a bit of a nightmare when you first moved but happy for you that it's all ironed out now.

Hope you continue to be happy there


----------



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

I pay 90K for a villa 6 chq's


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

JVT is more expensive than JVC. How many bedrooms?


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

craignewcastle said:


> Right guys update..!!
> 
> We moved in over 2 weeks now, everything is great now..! That after two weeks of hassle I.e no water for two days due to pump failing, no bin, electrics not working, toilet leaking, shower not draining water away, brown water, no handle on my gate, no keys for the maids room, constant extractor fans buzzing away!! Anyway on a high, I've got it all sorted and love the villa!!
> 
> Few things to note! Kitchen draws really small, cooker is ****e!, TURN THE NOB OFF IN THE MAIDS ROOM!!! Save ur DEWA bills that's what makes it big, blinds will cost you a fortune as the villa has huge doors and windows! Other than that, much better than the springs in size anyway!!


Wait for the summer to come, and you will experience a few more surprises...!


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

petrolhead said:


> JVT is more expensive than JVC. How many bedrooms?


That's funny ... :tongue1: ...... especially when JVC is considered to be better than JVT (as of now) ..
Will the rentals of a 4 bed (G+2) townhouse also be around 85k ?


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

ibkiss said:


> That's funny ... :tongue1: ...... especially when JVC is considered to be better than JVT (as of now) ..
> Will the rentals of a 4 bed (G+2) townhouse also be around 85k ?


If you mean the basement + 3 beds I'm paying 75k which you could class as 4beds I guess.

Am surprised, I always thought JVT was the better area


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

petrolhead said:


> If you mean the basement + 3 beds I'm paying 75k which you could class as 4beds I guess.
> 
> Am surprised, I always thought JVT was the better area


No ,I didn't mean that ... I meant no basement ,just Ground + 2 floors .. 4 beds + dining .....
How much is paid towards Service/Maintenance charges ?


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Ah OK. I have a maintenance contract amalgamated within my rental contract


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm talking about the annual Service/Maintenance charges paid to the developer


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

I don't appear to be doing very well answering your q's here


----------



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

petrolhead said:


> JVT is more expensive than JVC. How many bedrooms?


2 bedroom, 7300 sqft in total


----------



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

JVC surely isn't better! It looks like a complete building site where a nuclear bomb has gone off..!! No life and unfinished buildings everywhere, think I'd happy to have a few issues than live there. But that's my opinion so don't think I'm been judgmental.


----------



## Mitchellsmom (Feb 3, 2012)

craignewcastle said:


> Right guys update..!!
> 
> We moved in over 2 weeks now, everything is great now..! That after two weeks of hassle I.e no water for two days due to pump failing, no bin, electrics not working, toilet leaking, shower not draining water away, brown water, no handle on my gate, no keys for the maids room, constant extractor fans buzzing away!! Anyway on a high, I've got it all sorted and love the villa!!
> 
> Few things to note! Kitchen draws really small, cooker is ****e!, TURN THE NOB OFF IN THE MAIDS ROOM!!! Save ur DEWA bills that's what makes it big, blinds will cost you a fortune as the villa has huge doors and windows! Other than that, much better than the springs in size anyway!!


How do you think it would be for a Teenaged American Boy to live in JVT? Everyone keeps pushing us to arabian ranches, but i think the villas look tired (at least the ones we can afford!)


----------



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

Well jvt isn't fully developed yet, however making good progress! No pool or park finished but big villas for a great price

Thanks


----------



## Mitchellsmom (Feb 3, 2012)

craignewcastle said:


> Well jvt isn't fully developed yet, however making good progress! No pool or park finished but big villas for a great price
> 
> Thanks


 Is it closer to Al Barsha (American School) than the Villa's in Dubai Land? The maps are confusing. Are they similar areas? Is the traffic about the same. It's so confusing helping my husband find us a house, while I'm here and he's there! Appreciate your help! :juggle:


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

For American School - look at compound villas in Barsha. Some are very new and the compounds are great for the kids. API Villa Compounds are big (46+Villas) with communal park, pools and gym so good for mixing with the neighbours, They have onsite maintenance/security and you can rent direct from them (no agent fees). Check out their website-they have 2 complexes walking distance to American School. There are other compounds just drive round the area and look at the signs. Another nice and well established area close to AS is The Lakes.


----------



## Mitchellsmom (Feb 3, 2012)

THANK YOU FOR THE INFO! I will check them out! 




wandabug said:


> For American School - look at compound villas in Barsha. Some are very new and the compounds are great for the kids. API Villa Compounds are big (46+Villas) with communal park, pools and gym so good for mixing with the neighbours, They have onsite maintenance/security and you can rent direct from them (no agent fees). Check out their website-they have 2 complexes walking distance to American School. There are other compounds just drive round the area and look at the signs. Another nice and well established area close to AS is The Lakes.


----------



## gemmald (Feb 10, 2012)

Does anyone know where a person taking up a position with Jumeirah college would possibly live? I've been told about 15 mins from school. It will be a compound with pool and gym etc? Just looking at areas but have no idea what I'm looking at!!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

gemmald said:


> Does anyone know where a person taking up a position with Jumeirah college would possibly live? I've been told about 15 mins from school. It will be a compound with pool and gym etc? Just looking at areas but have no idea what I'm looking at!!


Jum College is in Jumeirah 3 . If you look on Google Maps it is close to Safa Park. It is all villas and lots of compounds around there. Nice area to live, very central and close to the beach.


----------



## gemmald (Feb 10, 2012)

Brilliant. Thank you for your help.


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

craignewcastle said:


> Well jvt isn't fully developed yet, however making good progress! No pool or park finished but big villas for a great price
> 
> Thanks


Are u a tenant as earlier when you said 7300 sqft ,I thought you were a landlord !


----------



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

Jumeirah village triangle all the way


----------



## craigabz (Feb 4, 2012)

How you finding it there now Craig, i'm currently trying to decide between an apartment in the marina and a villa at JVT, as i travel my wife would be alone there for a week or so a month, any issues with that?
Cheers


----------



## Em03750 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi there, I arrived from the UK at the end of January 2012 and we are living in JVC. Total sandpit!!! But I love it, and so do the kids x


----------



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

craigabz said:


> How you finding it there now Craig, i'm currently trying to decide between an apartment in the marina and a villa at JVT, as i travel my wife would be alone there for a week or so a month, any issues with that?
> Cheers


Love it mate! Problem is you can't just walk to the shops nor can you just nip to the pool, that a side we've coped fine getting pop up pool in garden and do a weekly shop


----------



## cannygood (Sep 22, 2011)

craignewcastle said:


> Right guys update..!!
> 
> We moved in over 2 weeks now, everything is great now..! That after two weeks of hassle I.e no water for two days due to pump failing, no bin, electrics not working, toilet leaking, shower not draining water away, brown water, no handle on my gate, no keys for the maids room, constant extractor fans buzzing away!! Anyway on a high, I've got it all sorted and love the villa!!
> 
> Few things to note! Kitchen draws really small, cooker is ****e!, TURN THE NOB OFF IN THE MAIDS ROOM!!! Save ur DEWA bills that's what makes it big, blinds will cost you a fortune as the villa has huge doors and windows! Other than that, much better than the springs in size anyway!!


Craig, i have had some of the same issues as you, as well as a leak under the floor in the kitchen, of course the plumbing is buried under concrete so required excavation.

How did you resolve the brown water issue? My bath still has a yellow tinge when full. Looks like p**s.


----------



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

cannygood said:


> Craig, i have had some of the same issues as you, as well as a leak under the floor in the kitchen, of course the plumbing is buried under concrete so required excavation.
> 
> How did you resolve the brown water issue? My bath still has a yellow tinge when full. Looks like p**s.


Haha! I know I ran a bath yesterday and wouldn't even step in it..! Stick with the showers for now. Have you got any tips for me about living here? We have just settled in, still need to get roman blinds as its a nightmare without


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

Seems I'm the only one from EF ,who lives in JVC !!!


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

ibkiss said:


> Seems I'm the only one from EF ,who lives in JVC !!!


Errmm don't think so!! :confused2:


----------

